# Transfast dye experience?



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Has anyone used Transfast dye before? I want some wood to be really black, but I don't want to spend $50 for a small sheet of ebony. I picked up some of the powdered dye and am going to try it this weekend, but wanted any tips anyone has. I plan to try it on both multiplex and birdseye maple.

Thanks


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

its buggin me now because i cant remember what site it was on,but ive seen a natural tea stain with an iron content and something else mate (household objects) which make a black natural stain,ill have a look and send you a link if you want

marcus


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is a link on Ebonising wood:

http://www.egcc.biz/...e/ebonising.htm


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> Here is a link on Ebonising wood:
> 
> http://www.egcc.biz/...e/ebonising.htm


nicely done aaron,vinegar not tea,i knew id seen something along them lines


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I'm going to try the aniline dye I bought and I'll post the results. I may try these other methods in the future. I want to try soaking the wood in the dye while pulling a vacuum on the container. I might try throwing in one of my mesquite forks as well, for the heck of it.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

India Ink does a great job...easy to find (art/ hobby supplies)...soaks in well...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not sure about black, but I have been making a few wooden toys for my niece.

I stumbled across this product :

http://www.ubeaut.com.au/dye.html

It gives the most amazing finish in wood.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I'm not sure about black, but I have been making a few wooden toys for my niece.
> 
> I stumbled across this product :
> 
> ...


That stuff looks pretty cool. Aside from being nontoxic, it sounds like the TransTint dye. I'll have to try the TransFast I picked up and then try some other methods and products next time around.


----------



## redsoxvw (Oct 1, 2011)

Ive experienced trans fast dye....I refinished my epiphone les paul from original black, to a ummmmm a more custom color lol..I found the trans fast dye easy to work with....possibility's are endless.....heres a couple pics....good luck!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I like the results that black india ink mixed with denatured alcohol provides.

I have been able to make birch multiplex midnight black with this combo.

I am going to try the vinegar trick, that sounds like a fun experiment if nothing else.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Redsoxvw, your guitar came out very nice. I won't get to cut shape and dye until tomorrow or Tuesday. I'm anxious, but have a busy weekend.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> Here is a link on Ebonising wood:
> 
> http://www.egcc.biz/...e/ebonising.htm


great article. i really want to try the rust effect and the india ink. experimenting is fun!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> Here is a link on Ebonising wood:
> 
> http://www.egcc.biz/...e/ebonising.htm


I want to try the vinegar one.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I read the title quickly and thought it said trans fat.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

He He He


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I only have a little more shaping to do and then making grooves for the bands. Hopefully, I can get dyeing this afternoon. Gotta find my gloves.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay, I finally got around to trying the Transfast dye. It came out nice and black, but I don't think it penetrated very deep. I'm going to have to build a pressure tank for dyeing frames so I can pull a vacuum when I dye. At any rate, here is the Punisher frame so far.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I can't take a picture in natural light this afternoon, all we have is a sky full of dirt. I'll take more pictures when it's done.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow that is one mean shooter







It's going to turn out real nice when you finish

nice work shawn

LGD


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> Okay, I finally got around to trying the Transfast dye. It came out nice and black, but I don't think it penetrated very deep. I'm going to have to build a pressure tank for dyeing frames so I can pull a vacuum when I dye. At any rate, here is the Punisher frame so far.


these are just too much! you have made some amazingly unique shooters recently and the art is just superb. i an in awe


----------



## blackthorn (Jan 13, 2011)

I use commercial "printers ink", it is so thin, it will penetrate to the point that if you change your mind, NO amount of hand sanding
will effect it!

Regards
blackthorn


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm pretty pleased with the way the transfast has come out. I'm going to buy a few more colors this weekend and some more birdseye maple. I really want to do a Flying Tigers P-40 slingshot. Now that I can do black frames, I want to do another Batman villain(ess).


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Very good information. Thanks for sharing. Now my wife is wondering what I am doing with the vinegar


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

punisher + slingshot , awesome


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i used a sharpie on a pickle fork once, turned out good


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Ima try sharpie soon


----------

